# Netzteil defekt, wie wahrscheinlich hat das Board was abbekommen?



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute, 

letzte Woche hat sich an meinem neu zusammen gebauten PC das Netzteil (Thermaltake Berlin 630w) verabschiedet. 

Ich habe den PC mittags herunter gefahren und den Schalter an der Steckdosenleiste ausgeschaltet. Als meine Freundin dann an den Rechner wollte, hat sich überhaupt nichts mehr gerühr,  nicht einmal die direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossenen Gehäuselüfter.

Also Netzteil wieder zurück an Mf. Die haben mir den Defekt jetzt bestätigt und schicken mir ein neues zu. 

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass es gut möglich ist, dass ein Netzteil bei einem Defekt auch das Mainboard beschädigen kann. Wie wahrscheinlich ist so ein Folgedefekt? MF lässt sich Zeit mit dem Zurückschicken und jetzt mach ich mir etwas sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Normaler Weise sollte nichts anderes kaputt sein.
Du kannst jetzt auf das Austausch Netzteil warten oder du kaufst dir ein anderes. Vor allem ein besseres als das Berlin. 
Was für Hardware hast du denn?


----------



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

Board: Gigabyte Z97 Soc Force
Cpu: i7 4790k 
RAM: Crucial Ballistic Sport 1600 8gb 
Grafikkarte: Msi R9 290x Gaming 8gb


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Und für solche Hardware kaufst du dir ein Schrott Netzteil wie das Thermaltake? 
Hast du dich nicht gewundert, dass das 630 Watt Netzteil keine 50€ kostet aber andere 600 Watt Netzteile mehr als doppelt so teuer sind?


----------



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich doch am falschen Ende gespart. 

600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze

Taugt das was?


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Zu deiner Frage. Muss nicht sein das es was anderes Zerstört hat..... xd bzw. ist die Chance sehr gering. 

Das Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze ist nicht schlecht. 
Kann dir auber auch das Empfehlen : Enermax 650W NAXN82+ 80+ Bronze

Habe das mir selbst gegönnt und es hat mich sehr überzeugt. Sehr leise bis nicht hörbar, geringe Wärmeentwicklung, sehr Chic, Flachbandkabel (sehr vorteilhaft für Luftstrom), genügend Leistung usw.

Kann es dir für einen Preis von ca. 70€ nur empfehlen


----------



## poiu (8. Februar 2015)

mit einem NT viel Watt / € keine gute Erfahrung gemacht und schon das nächste ich würde keine billo be quiet nehmen

Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAA-G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo poiu. Willst du ernsthaft gerade hier ein NT von LC-Power empfehlen? Habe echt schlechte Erfahrung mit den Dingern gemacht. Finger weg...... Da kannst du dir gleich einen Polnischen Knaller in den PC legen und anzünden.....


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habe ich doch am falschen Ende gespart.
> 
> 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
> 
> Taugt das was?



Nein.



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Kann dir auber auch das Empfehlen : Enermax 650W NAXN82+ 80+ Bronze
> 
> Habe das mir selbst gegönnt und es hat mich sehr überzeugt. Sehr leise bis nicht hörbar, geringe Wärmeentwicklung, sehr Chic, Flachbandkabel (sehr vorteilhaft für Luftstrom), genügend Leistung usw.
> 
> Kann es dir für einen Preis von ca. 70€ nur empfehlen



Ach du Schreck. 
Das benutzt du echt?
Ziemlich mülliger CWT Schinken nebenbei gesagt. Billiger Yate Loon Lüfter [der wird als erstes die Grätsche machen], dazu SamXon Cap primär und sekundär [sekundär sind die Elkos schick unter Kabeln versteckt, werden also zu warm, was die Alterung forciert]. der Sicherungschip überwacht die 12 Volt Leitung nur unzureichend.
Insgesamt alles andere als empfehlenswert.


----------



## XyZaaH (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hallo poiu. Willst du ernsthaft gerade hier ein NT von LC-Power empfehlen? Habe echt schlechte Erfahrung mit den Dingern gemacht. Finger weg...... Da kannst du dir gleich einen Polnischen Knaller in den PC legen und anzünden.....


Wenn du keine Ahnung hast dann antworte nicht. Das LC Power ist brauchbar.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Lasse das zu dem Enermax einfach mal im Raum stehen.... Wenn du einen Test dazu hättest würde ich diesen gern mal nehmen......  

Was würdest du denn so in dem Preislichen Segment empfehlen? LG


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hallo poiu. Willst du ernsthaft gerade hier ein NT von LC-Power empfehlen? Habe echt schlechte Erfahrung mit den Dingern gemacht. Finger weg...... Da kannst du dir gleich einen Polnischen Knaller in den PC legen und anzünden.....



Erst informieren und dann meckern.
Das LC Power 9550 ist recht brauchbar.
Die Serie wird von Andyson gefertigt.



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Lasse das zu dem Enermax einfach mal im Raum stehen.... Wenn du einen Test dazu hättest würde ich diesen gern mal nehmen......
> 
> Was würdest du denn so in dem Preislichen Segment empfehlen? LG



Ich würde das Antec True Power Classic nehmen.

Hier hast du ein Foto von der Sekundärseite des Enermax.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hallo poiu. Willst du ernsthaft gerade hier ein NT von LC-Power empfehlen? Habe echt schlechte Erfahrung mit den Dingern gemacht. Finger weg...... Da kannst du dir gleich einen Polnischen Knaller in den PC legen und anzünden.....



Das NT ist, im Gegensatz zu dem von Dir empfohlenen Enermax, ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich akzeptiere es..... kann das mit dem LC-Power trotzdem nicht verstehen. wie gesagt, sehr oft solche Dinger rein bekommen ..... aber vl. waren es ja welche älterer Gen. Mit dem Naxn hast du mich jetzt neugierig gemacht..... Da muss ich doch heute gleich mal nachschauen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Du musst einfach unterscheiden zwischen Modell und Hersteller.
Ein Hersteller ist nie pauschal schlecht. Es ist immer das bestimmte Modell das schlecht ist.
Bei LC Power gibt es überdurchschnittlich viele Modelle die echt mist sind -- das wissen wir alle -- aber die Gold Serie von Andyson ist eben die Ausnahme von der Regel.
Perfekt ist das Netzteil jetzt nicht -- kannst du bei dem Preis auch nicht erwarten -- aber es kann mit anderen Geräten in der Preisklasse mithalten und bietet eine Indy Regulierung und 2x 6+2 Pin PCIe Stecker und vor allem leistet es auch das, was auf dem Aufkleber steht. Das ist bei LC Power ja nicht immer so.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

ok. Habe mir gerade eine Test dazu durchgelesen und ich gestehe das sinnlose Gemecker meinerseits ein.  Ist zwar nicht das besste, aber auch nicht schlecht.....  

Nochmal kurz zum NAXN 650. Habe aber nie irgendwas negatives zu dem NT gehört, deswegen habe ich es auch gekauft.....


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> ok. Habe mir gerade eine Test dazu durchgelesen und ich gestehe das sinnlose Gemecker meinerseits ein.  Ist zwar nicht das besste, aber auch nicht schlecht.....



Wie gesagt. Das LC Power ist brauchbar. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Lüfter im LC Power keine 3 Jahre durchhalten, dann wird man es wegwerfen und sich was neues kaufen.
Daran kranken aber leider alle preiswerten Netzteile. Der Lüfter ist der große Schwachpunkt. 
Das preiswerte Gleitlager ist anfangs sehr leise aber verschleißt schnell, was durch die Wärme vom Netzteil noch begünstigt wird.
So wie der Gleitlagerlüfter im Enermax Netzteil.  



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum NAXN 650. Habe aber nie irgendwas negatives zu dem NT gehört, deswegen habe ich es auch gekauft.....



Es gibt eine Menge Netzteile, die nicht großartig erwähnt werden. Meist lohnt das auch nicht.
Das Enermax basiert auf einem älteren CWT Design mit 2 Rails. Da lohnt es sich nicht großartig was darüber zu schreiben, weil jeder letztendlich weiß, was bei raus kommt.
Du hättest einfach hier mal nachfragen sollen, ob es sich für dich lohnt. 
Ich tippe, dass man dir zu einem 500 Watt Modell geraten hätte.


----------



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

Wusste garnicht das man über Netzteile solch hitzige Debatten führen kann.  Ist ja fast wie im GTX970 Thread.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Februar 2015)

Allein von der Lautstärke her würde ich nurnoch Be Quiet! verbauen (ausser ein anderer Hersteller zieht hier nach). Es wurden ja hier schon alle Alternativen genannt, außer vllt. noch das DPP10 550W, aber das dürfte dann doch in ner anderen Preisklasse liegen 

@loewe0887

Wenn du dich über Netzteile schlaumachen willst, empfehle ich dir diese Threads:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...stefans-netzteil-innereien-bilder-thread.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...gemeiner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen.html (diesen besonders)

 und Userreviews von Poiu, exquisite und chiller (falls ich jmd vergessen habe, bitte ich es zu entschuldigen oder mich per pn zu benachrichtigen)


----------



## Offset (8. Februar 2015)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das man über Netzteile solch hitzige Debatten führen kann.



Netzteile sind hier im Forum fast eine eigene Religion^^.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Offset schrieb:


> Netzteile sind hier im Forum fast eine eigene Religion^^.



Wer nicht dran glaubt, kriegt die Keule.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Habe ja nun die Keule gesehen..... XD bin schon ein wenig buff..... und nützt es da was wenn man bei dem NAXN ganz einfach die Rotorblätter abziehen kann? Habe es gerade mal gemacht.  (wegen Gleitlager)


----------



## marko597710 (8. Februar 2015)

hole dir das das hole ich mir auch am 15.2.15 Enermax Platimax Netzteil 600 Watt EPM600AWT ATX12V v2.3 80Plus


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Habe ja nun die Keule gesehen..... XD bin schon ein wenig buff..... und nützt es da was wenn man bei dem NAXN ganz einfach die Rotorblätter abziehen kann? Habe es gerade mal gemacht.  (wegen Gleitlager)



Lass das Netzteil mal so wie es ist. Ist ja nicht so dass es dir um die Ohren fliegt.
Wenn du irgendwann mal wieder aufrüstest bzw. neu kaufst, ersetzt du das Netzteil einfach mit und gut. Also keinen Kopp machen.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Habe auf English irgendetwas gelesen das die Stärkeren Modelle des NAXN auf Sirtec irgendwas basieren. bitte mal eine Erklärung dazu . Muss außerdem noch erwähnen das ich nicht das Normale NAXN, sondern ein NAXN ADV habe.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Die 450-650 Watt Modelle kommen von CWT.
Das 750 und 850 Watt Modell fertig Sirtec.
Sind technisch aber altbacken. Das 850er Modell bietet 4 Rails aber nur 750 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

OK. so wie ich aber gesucht habe finde ich kein NAXN ADV was mehr als 650 watt hat...... hmmmm Nochmal um Missverständnisse auszuräumen, habe am Anfang nur NAXN geschrieben, habe aber ein NAXN ADV

ENERMAX.DE - NAXN 82+ ADV


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Lies mal.
Enermax NAXN ADV 650 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## eXquisite (8. Februar 2015)

> Das Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze ist nicht schlecht.
> Kann dir auber auch das Empfehlen : Enermax 650W NAXN82+ 80+ Bronze


Die sind beide totaler mist, das L8 ist uralter HEC Schrott, der war vor 8 Jahren nicht schlecht, da haste vielleicht recht.



> Hallo poiu. Willst du ernsthaft gerade hier ein NT von LC-Power empfehlen? Habe echt schlechte Erfahrung mit den Dingern gemacht. Finger weg...... Da kannst du dir gleich einen Polnischen Knaller in den PC legen und anzünden.....


Das LC ist abgesehen von den beiden Sekundären JunFus alleine schon aufgrund der Indy Regulierung deinen beiden NTs um WELTEN aber wirklich WELTEN technisch vorraus. 



> habe aber ein NAXN ADV


Das macht es noch schlechter, TS von CWT d.h. wir haben hier überhaupt garkeine Absicherung auf 12 Volt, Dann kann es nur 600 von 650 Watt wirlich brauchbar liefern und Enermax schreibt das auch noch drauf obwohl sie es mit 650 Watt bewerben - da sieht man ja wie der Hersteller versucht verzweifelt was rauszuholen.
Außerdem fehlt der Kühler für den Brückengleichrichter - seitdem Corsair das macht wird das irgendwie zum Trend für alle Schrottnetzteile - und die Bestückung mit SamXons ist ja wohl unterste Schublade, da hält ja Omas DELTA Netzteil aus dem 8 Jahre alten HP Rechner länger und das mein ich ernst, da sitzen immer noch gute Panasonics drin 

Im Grunde genommen hat Enermax die PUQ (B) Serie von CWT für sich labeln lassen, daraus den Totalausfall ala Thriathlor ECO gemacht und als das Ding dann endgültig floppte hat man die alten Thriathlors genommen, nen neuen Lüfter eingebaut und neue Aufkleber draufgemacht und Leute wie du kaufen das anscheinend ja auch noch  Wirklich brauchbar ist das Teil nicht und gut bei weitem nicht.
Aber wartet, mir fällt gerade noch was auf...
Ich hatte recht, das Teil gab es schon im Jahre 2010 als Corsair GS 600 zu kaufen und im Jahre 2009 als Chieftec Nitro (letzteres wusste ich selber nichtmal ) Also wirklich sehr sehr aktuell und neu das Teil 

Und warum man bei dem GS sowie bei dem Enermax nicht einfach 5V mit abtrennt verstehe ich damals wie heute nicht, Leute das sind vielleich 0,25$.



> hole dir das das hole ich mir auch am 15.2.15 Enermax Platimax Netzteil 600 Watt EPM600AWT ATX12V v2.3 80Plus


Viel Spaß mit dem nächsten Schrott Netzteil. Fakt: Enermax lebt nur noch von dem Namen und seit dem Verkauf der Fabriken haben sie KEIN brauchbares Produkt mehr rausgebracht und ich schreibe hier extra brauchbar den von gut ist das Weit entfernt.
Frag dich doch mal warum das 1200 W Platimax bei einer R9 295X2 abschaltet, ein 800W PowerZone aber nicht (Das Powerzone hat zwar andere defizite wie die bescheidene Absicherung aber ich beziehe mich hier mal rein auf die Sekundärtechnik). Weil das Platimax hoffnungslos veraltet ist und mit den Spikes der durch Turbo States verursachten Spannungswechsel nicht klar kommt.
Defakto: Das Platimax hat in einem modernen PC nichts zu suchen. Für nen i7 980X und zwei GTX 480 kannste das Ding gerne kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin verwirrt, ich kriege ständig Empfehlungen, die gleich wieder verissen werden. 

Exquisite und Threshold,  ihr habt noch keine Empfehlungen ausgesprochen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Will nur ungern mehr wie 70-80 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Februar 2015)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Will nur ungern mehr wie 70-80 Euro ausgeben.



Wie viel hast du denn in die restliche Hardware investiert? Mehr als 1200€ nehme ich an und da willst du nur max. 80€ ausgeben? 

Min. eines dieser hier sollte es schon sein, wobei das DPP10 550W High End darstellt und eigentlich zu deiner Konfig gehören sollte:
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## eXquisite (8. Februar 2015)

E10 500W-CM
Antec TP-550C
Seasonic G-PCGH 550W
Dark Power Pro 10 550W


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn du ein leises NT haben willst (also in jeder Lastsituation) dann das E10 500W, ansonsten ein anderes von poiu vorgeschlagenes (Der versteht was von Netzteilen und wird dir keinen Schrott andrehen)

Edit: gott bin ich langsam :/


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, ich kriege ständig Empfehlungen, die gleich wieder verissen werden.
> 
> Exquisite und Threshold,  ihr habt noch keine Empfehlungen ausgesprochen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Will nur ungern mehr wie 70-80 Euro ausgeben.



Kauf dir das Antec True Power Classic. Für 70€ ein recht brauchbares Netzteil.


----------



## marko597710 (8. Februar 2015)

und was für eins soll ich dann nehmen bis 120€ hardware steht ja da


----------



## Dgx (8. Februar 2015)

Das hier:be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist ein Super NT!


----------



## marko597710 (8. Februar 2015)

Aber Mann kann nicht meckern meins kostete 89€ und leuft Zeit 5 bis 6 Jahre ohne ausfehle 
aber mus zu geben es muss ein neues 
reicht das dann auch später wenn ich mir eine. Amd 380x Höllen wirde


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Februar 2015)

marko597710 schrieb:


> Aber Mann kann nicht meckern meins kostete 89€ und leuft Zeit 5 bis 6 Jahre ohne ausfehle
> aber mus zu geben es muss ein neues herr



Deine armen Festplatten


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Seit 6 Jahren?
Kauf dir ein neues.


----------



## marko597710 (8. Februar 2015)

Holle ja am 15 neues wenn es Geld gibt am besten wenn ich noch meine 8 GB g.skill los werden wirde für 40 € dann hätte mehr geld
g.skill Sniper f3-14900cl9d-8gbsr


----------



## keinnick (8. Februar 2015)

Dann kauf Dir aber kein NT mit 800W, so wie Dein aktuelles.


----------



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

So das Antec True Power Classic wirds. Bin mal gespannt ob Mindfactory bei dem Umtausch mitspielt.


----------



## marko597710 (8. Februar 2015)

Das hir oder  https://www.cyberport.de/be-quiet-d...2-3-netzteil-135mm-luefter--2B05-07X_896.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marko597710 (8. Februar 2015)

Solange wie es alles mit Macht da ich auch mall oc mache wie fx auf 4.5 GHz jetzt leuft meine nb auf 2600 mhz
es soll später noch ausreichen für aktuelle gpu


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn du das Geld hast, kauf das P10 mit 550 Watt.


----------



## Sachsey (8. Februar 2015)

Danke noch für die hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Lasse das zu dem Enermax einfach mal im Raum stehen.... Wenn du einen Test dazu hättest würde ich diesen gern mal nehmen......
> 
> Was würdest du denn so in dem Preislichen Segment empfehlen? LG


Bitteschön:
Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Enermax NAXN 82+ ADV 550W

Das Netzteil versagte bei Überlast (an der 3,3 V-Rail lagen am Ende nur noch 1,9 Volt an). Zudem ist es das lauteste Netzteil das ich im Idle jemals gemessen habe. Da gibts besseres.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

ok. Danke für den Test.... kann zwar nur widersprechen wegen der Lautstärke, aber das liegt vl. daran das es in einem H440 verpackt ist. In dem Punkt NT steige ich hier aus..... man weiß ja gar nicht mehr was man vl. kaufen sollte.


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Ist die Alterung der NT so schlimm, dass man es nach 5 oder 6 Jahren austauschen muss sollte? Gibts da auch Ausnahmen? Also dass man besonders hochwertige NTs kauft (E10? DPP?) und die halten dann mal 5-10 Jahre? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein neues NT zu holen aber ich würde gern eins haben, dass auch länger als 5 Jahre hällt...


----------



## Birbus (8. Februar 2015)

Ne ab 5 jahren sollte man jedes netzteil langsam mal tauschen 10 hält keines durch egal wie hochwertig
guck dir an wie das nach 8 jahren aussieht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...test-teil-4-quiet-dark-power-pro-p6-600w.html


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> ok. Danke für den Test.... kann zwar nur widersprechen wegen der Lautstärke, aber das liegt vl. daran das es in einem H440 verpackt ist. In dem Punkt NT steige ich hier aus..... man weiß ja gar nicht mehr was man vl. kaufen sollte.



Das mit der Lautstärke glaube ich dir. Kein Thema.
Das liegt schlicht am preiswerten Gleitlager Lüfter. DEr kann ab Werk sehr brauchbar sein -- so wie bei dir -- der kann aber auch schon ab Werk klappern oder knistern und dann wird der sehr laut wenn der auf Last läuft.
Das liegt eben an der Qualität des Lüfters selbst. Die Schwankt bei solchen Lüfter sehr. Trotzdem musst du damit rechnen, dass auch dein Lüfter nach 2-3 Jahren lauter wird. Ist einfach Verschleiß.



maCque schrieb:


> Ist die Alterung der NT so schlimm, dass man es nach 5 oder 6 Jahren austauschen muss sollte? Gibts da auch Ausnahmen? Also dass man besonders hochwertige NTs kauft (E10? DPP?) und die halten dann mal 5-10 Jahre? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein neues NT zu holen aber ich würde gern eins haben, dass auch länger als 5 Jahre hällt...



Nein. Es gibt keine Ausnahmen. Es gibt Netzteile, die dann lange halten, wenn keinerlei Veränderungen an der Hardware vorgenommen werden, also "Dauerläufer" sind. Das ist aber keine Garantie, dass das Netzteil dann 10 Jahre hält. 
In der Regel siehst du es nicht oder spürst es nicht, wenn das Netzteil schon defekt ist, denn es läuft immer noch und liefert Strom.
Dieser Strom kann aber schon außerhalb der ATX Spezifikationen sein. Moderne Hardware kann das abfedern, aber es gibt eben Grenzen -- wie bei Festplatten -- die das nicht so abfedern können. Und die gehen dann als erstes kaputt.
Man kann das also nicht auf bestimmte Modelle festlegen, ob und wie lange ein Netzteil halten kann. Veränderungen von Hardware können sogar dafür sorgen, dass ein Netzteil die Grätsche macht.
Ist mir schon mehrmals unter gekommen, dass das Netzteil abgekackt ist, als z.B. eine neue Grafikkarte verbaut wurde oder als auf einen neuen Unterbau gewechselt wurde.


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hab nun innerhalb von  ca. 2 Monaten CPU und Graka getauscht, vorher war der Rechner >4 Jahre ein Dauerläufer. Kann ich als Grad der Alterung die Spannungswerte auf der 12 V Schiene unter Last heranziehen? Dafür müsste es doch Sollwert Grenzen geben oder?
Oder macht es Sinn das NT mal auszubauen und nach dem Zustand aller Kondensatoren usw. zu schauen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Die neue Belastung wird sich bestimmt auf das Netzteil aus. In welcher Form kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
Da müsste man das Netzteil mal durchmessen und schauen wie die Werte sind. Pauschal kann man keine Aussage machen. Auch gut möglich, dass ein Cap schon Probleme hat aber optisch normal aussieht.


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Kann ich von Speedfan, HWMonitor oder auch GPU-Z angezeigte Spannungswerte dafür nicht heranziehen? Hab gelesen das die zulässige min. Spannung auf der 12V schiene bei 11,4 V liegt ... stimmt das soweit?


----------



## eXquisite (8. Februar 2015)

Auf jeder Schiene sind 5% zugelassen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Spannungen per Software auslesen ist immer so eine Sache. Würde mich nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Info. 
Ok, dann ist das zumindest schonmal kein Grund zum sofortigen Tausch, ich hab nach mehreren Stunden Last 11,5V anliegen.  Mittelfristig steht ja trotzdem ein Tausch an. Da hier im Fred auch das LC Power lc9550 v2.3 genannt wurde, wollte ich fragen ob jemand davon einen Test kennt. Ich hab nix über google gefunden. Speziell würde mich der Lüfter interessieren. Lebensdauer, Art des Lagers, dBA 

EDIT: oh Threshold, hab es gerade erst gelesen. Gibts da zuverlässigere Tools oder ist das egal? Gibts nen Tutorials oder so wo man die Messpuntke augezeigt bekommt?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Kauf dir ein Messgerät und mess das Netzteil aus. Dann hast du exakte Werte.
Alles andere ist Spekulation.


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Geh ich recht in der Annahme das du kein Multimeter meinst? Sondern so eins, was man ans NT anschließt? Wie heißen die Dinger? das ich mir die mal angucken kann....


----------



## eXquisite (8. Februar 2015)

Threshold meint wahrscheinlich ein Multimeter denn ansonsten bräuchtest du eine Chroma inklusive einem Oszi mit ner Auflösung von über 100 Mhz und da biste schnell bei 80.000€ + 300€


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Kommt immer darauf an wie genau du das haben willst.


----------



## maCque (8. Februar 2015)

Kann ich dann mitm Multi an einem beliebigen freien 12 V Anschluss (Molex quasi) in meinem Case messen?


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand mit dem HALE82 v2 700W Erfahrung? LG


----------



## XyZaaH (9. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit dem HALE82 v2 700W Erfahrung? LG


Wieso kannst du nicht einfach was empfohlenes kaufen???


----------



## loewe0887 (9. Februar 2015)

weil man ja auch mal was neues versuchen sollte.


----------



## keinnick (9. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> weil man ja auch mal was neues versuchen sollte.



Du kannst Dir ja hier Dein eigenes Bild von dem NT machen: NZXT HALE82 V2 700 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir ja hier Dein eigenes Bild von dem NT machen: NZXT HALE82 V2 700 W Review | techPowerUp


Das Fazit taugt nix. 
Wenn,  dann muss man sich das minderwertige Elend von Sirfa im inneren anschauen:
techPowerUp! - The latest in hardware and gaming


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2015)

Wer hätte es erwartet, Mindfactory stellt sich bei meiner Reklamation quer / ignoriert mein Anliegen. Obwohl ich darum gebeten hatte, das Antec + Zuschlug meinerseits zu bekommen, wurde mir jetzt ein neues Thermaltake Berlin losgeschick.  Bekam nur die Antwort, dass es länger wie 14 Tage her ist und dass sie deshalb keine Gutschrift / Tausch machen können. 

Nächstes mal wieder beim Arlt kaufen. Den günstigen Preis erkauft man sich bei Mindfactory anscheinend mit mangelnder Kundenorientiertheit.


----------



## Birbus (9. Februar 2015)

Aber nicht auf die idee kommen das Thermaltake jetzt wieder zu verwenden ;D


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2015)

Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal. Mich kotzt Mindfactory echt an. Das Netzteil war geradem 1 1/2 Monate alt, da dachte ich dass die wenigstens ein wenig Kulanz zeigen würden. 

Das nächste Mal kauf ich wieder bei Arlt die sind bei sowas sehr Kulant.


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2015)

Jemand Interesse an einem nagelneuen Netzteil?


----------



## Pu244 (9. Februar 2015)

maCque schrieb:


> Ist die Alterung der NT so schlimm, dass man es nach 5 oder 6 Jahren austauschen muss sollte? Gibts da auch Ausnahmen? Also dass man besonders hochwertige NTs kauft (E10? DPP?) und die halten dann mal 5-10 Jahre? Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken ein neues NT zu holen aber ich würde gern eins haben, dass auch länger als 5 Jahre hällt...



Wie immer im Bereich Religion ist das eine Glaubensfrage, es gibt einige der der Meinung sind nach 3-5 Jahren sollte man durch die Bank alles austauschen, andere sind der Meinung man soll die Dinger generell benutzen bis es ein Problem gibt. Es gibt Untersuchunfgen die beide stützen, einerseits sind nasse Elektrolytkondensatoren wie sie in Netzteilen eingebaut werden Verbrauchsmaterialien und nutzen sich ab und andererseits halten die Dinger auch gerne mal Jahrzehnte durch. Es gab am Anfang des Jahrtausends die große Kondensatorpest, bei der haufenweise nasse Elkos kaputtgegangen sind, andererseits halten viele auch weiterhin durch und eigentlich alles was nach 2006 produziert wurde ist davon nicht betroffen. Es werden viele Netzteile mit billigen Elkos ausgestattet, anderseits können potentiell auch Taiwanesen Elkos bauen die passabel sind. Um das Elened noch perfekt zu machen: nicht jeder geblähte/ausgelaufene Elko führt gleich zur Fehlfunktion, bzw. Defekt.

Auch gerne angeführt wird das sich heutige Grakas gerne anders verhalten, allerdings würde Nvidia und AMD von erbosten Kundenanfragen zugeschüttet warum der Mist nicht an einem Netzteil mit nominell funktioniert. Enermax hat meines Wissens übrigens verlauten lassen das die Leute im Fall der R9-295X die Graka falsch angeschlossen haben, sprich sie waren angeblich zu blöd ein Multirailnetzteil zu benutzen, die Amis würden jetzt sagen Singlerail FTW - aber das zieht auch Probleme nachsich.

Computerbase hat mal einen Test gemacht der eigentlich den "Drinnenlassen bis zum Ende" Gläubigen recht gibt:
Das leisten alte Netzteile - ComputerBase

Abschliesend würde ich sagen: wenn du Spaß an neuer Technik hast und es dir leisten kannst kaufe dir alle 3-5 Jahre ein neues Netzteil, man fühlt sich durchaus gut damit. Wenn du es hingegen nicht einsiehst ein gutes (!!!) Netzteil wegzuwerfen, dann benutze es bis zum Schluß.

Und immer dran Denken:
Daten redundant sichern, selbst mit gutem Netzteil.


----------



## Pu244 (9. Februar 2015)

Birbus schrieb:


> Aber nicht auf die idee kommen das Thermaltake jetzt wieder zu verwenden ;D



Verwenden kann man es (im Gegensatz zu den üblen Chinaböllern) schon, ich würde es nur wegen der fehlenden Absicherung keinem empfehlen zu kaufen.

EDIT:
Da habe habe ich versehentlich einen neuen Beitrag eröffnet statt zu editieren...


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2015)

Wie fehlende Absicherung? Hab vor dem Kauf mehrere Tests gelesen. Die wichtigsten Absicherungen sollen vorhanden sein. 

[Kurztest] Thermaltake Berlin - preiswerte Ü50-Party mit 630 Watt - Einführung


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Februar 2015)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Wie fehlende Absicherung? Hab vor dem Kauf mehrere Tests gelesen. Die wichtigsten Absicherungen sollen vorhanden sein.
> 
> [Kurztest] Thermaltake Berlin - preiswerte Ü50-Party mit 630 Watt - Einführung



Bringt aber nix wenn das Teil erst bei über 1000W Belastung abschaltet weil die 3.3V Leitung gegen 2V geht (12V ist dann schon irgendwo unter 9V und die 5V Leitung irgendwo über 6V)


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2015)

Wie fehlende Absicherung? Hab vor dem Kauf mehrere Tests gelesen. Die wichtigsten Absicherungen sollen vorhanden sein. 

[Kurztest] Thermaltake Berlin - preiswerte Ü50-Party mit 630 Watt - Einführung


----------



## Sachsey (9. Februar 2015)

Wieso empfehlen dann solche Websites diese Teile?  Ist doch fahrlässig


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Februar 2015)

Sachsey schrieb:


> Wieso empfehlen dann solche Websites diese Teile?  Ist doch fahrlässig



Gewinnmaximierung. Stichwort Marktwirtschaft


----------



## eXquisite (9. Februar 2015)

Und wo wurde das Teil da getestet? Ich lese nur rumgeheule das der Test so kurz ist aufgrund von Zeit Mangel und keine Chroma hinzugezogen wurde. Restwelligkeit und Platinenanalyse fehlen hier völlig.


----------



## Sachsey (11. Februar 2015)

Hat sich erledigt


----------

